# My screensavers of TV shows and Travel (Fringe, Bones, QaF added)



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Here are some screensavers I've made of my favorite TV shows - Buffy/Angel/Firefly, Torchwood, Queer as Folk, Star Trek, Merlin, and Supernatural. I keep meaning to make some for Dollhouse, Fringe, and Glee...maybe soon!

                     

I also have some photos I took while in Italy if anyone is interested. Some are of sites, sculpture, and stuff like that. And some I took of London, England and Scotland (Glasgow and Edinburgh). Let me know if you're interested, it doesn't take long to upload and share!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

These are wonderful. You did a great job.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree, nice work! I'd love to see some for Fringe.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd love it if you uploaded your travel pics, esp England and Scotland. 
And more qaf, please! I love all the characters, and Gale Harold is hoooot! I miss that show so much. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just found some images from Fringe and QAF that I think will look neat for the Kindle. I'm going to work on those too!

But here are some from my various trips I have taken. I'm an art history major, so I'm sure some things here won't interest many haha, but they are from the UK - ooh, and France I realized as I uploaded them, or Italy:

                        

The panda is the new baby panda in the Atlanta Zoo, he was about 9 months when we were there. Most adorable thing EVER! I just had to include him!
Most are from Italy...maybe it's time to go through my UK photos...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You should post some of your photos in the photo thread, I'd love to see them in color

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6795.550.html


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> You should post some of your photos in the photo thread, I'd love to see them in color
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6795.550.html


Thanks for the idea! I'll have to pick a real stunning photo to post there! In the meantime, I do have a lot of my photos uploaded here: http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/rachelw1/rome2009/ from Italy, and then my main folder includes photos from the England, Scotland, France.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cloudyvisions, great photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Wonderful! Thanks for posting those, some of them will be added to my screensavers. I'm so glad you included Paris pics ... if you have anymore you want to post I'd love to see them. Like every dumb cliche, I fell head over heels for Paris.

[Edit: Forget about taking the time to post the pics, I'm looking at your album now. Thanks for posting the link. Terrific pics.)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Ooooh tyvm for the Buffy ones... I heart Spike.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Here are a few more of some other TV shows. The Bones and Fringe ones look especially nice on the Kindle! And I created some more QaF and Torchwood ones for those who especially liked those from my first post. 

                              

Enjoy!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks! Great! 

I hope Torchwood comes back for another/more seasons,


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cloudy, thanks for posting these, I love the Fringe images, they are awesome!


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

You're welcome everyone! 

I <3 Fringe so much...and the black images look great on the Kindle. 

I think Torchwood needs a major new direction and some stability before I'd welcome it back, to be honest.


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Ohhh I'm in love with special agent Seeley Booth!! Love Bones!!


----------

